# camera in 12k range



## bhaskar (Apr 21, 2010)

Want to buy a camera in 10-12k range. Have seen the Nikon Coolpix S4000 and Sony Cybershot DSC W320. Which one will be a better pick? Please help. Any other suggestions?


----------



## anni (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of nikon ans sony cameras are AA/AAA (pencil cells) based. expensive in long run . go for Kodak. mostly models using lithium batteries . Kodak v1203 cost~9k


----------



## bhaskar (Apr 22, 2010)

but these two uses lithium ion batteries.... So any comparison on the basis of the picture quality????


----------

